# NREMT-P second attempt



## emergencymed (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey everybody. 

I am taking the NREMT-P for the 2nd time in about 3 weeks. 

my weak points on the first attempt were airway and cardiology. i am looking for some supplemental study sources to help me prepare for the 2nd attempt. i have already completed all of the JB Learning questions. Has anybody tried emssuccess.com? 

if anybody has other study sources for the NREMT-p, r any other studying tips... that would be great! thanks.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Jun 22, 2013)

I just passed NREMT-p cognitive and psychomotor both on my first try this week. I found some things to be helpful, and some not. I found FISDAP to be highly helpful: the quizzing, the dumb podcasts, all of it. If you have already used this resource, go back to the sections you're not doing well on and find out what it suggests that you study. If your instructor will let you take or retake the "paramedic readiness" section, that'd be a great resource. You should get at least an 85% in each section. If you score that well, don't study that section anymore. If you score less than that, re-study those sections. It would stink to pass the sections you failed last time, only to have to retake different sections. JBLearning is a good resource assuming you do it a bunch of times until you know the answers too well, then it's pointless. JB Learning is a resource I didn't use for very much of my studying, but I at least went through all of the questions 4-5 times. If you've done the same, it might not benefit you to go through that again. Re-Read the sections of your book that you failed. I would recommend reading a few other cardiology books you might already have, like arrhythmias, etc. Basically, people in my school who couldn't pass FISDAP only read the textbook and one other book about cardiology. The students who all passed read at least 4-5 different books on cardiology. Know this inside and out. When my classmates and I first started, skillstat was hard to pick out the rhythms. Now it's like child's-play. Try to learn whether you are not identifying properly, not treating properly or what. That will be a big help in studying.

Personally I didn't like emssuccess. I kept finding minute details that were different than the books I was reading when I looked them up. Doesn't mean they are wrong, just that it wasn't really a help for me. I didn't learn anything from it, but it actually helped re-assure me that I could say, "hey, that's not right." And look it up. It helped me feel like I was ready to test.

If you've been scoring 85-90% on all fisdaps, have read multiple books well beyond the common textbook for each section and are confident in the material, then it might just be a fluke. I probably would focus on just getting good food, sleep and exercise at that point. 

You spent a long time with your instructors. Ask them what help they think you need.


----------

